# silky fantail



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

silky gene, anyone know how to breed this?


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

If I remember correctly, silky is co-dominant (denoted with the letter L). The bird above is heterozygous silky, homozygous silkies have almost no plume left on the shaft of the feather.


----------

